# Obama Urges Companies to Break Federal Law for His Reelection



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

There is no end to what this guy will do to win.

*For Obama and the left, the law is merely a suggestion for what they can do. Can't get something through Congress? Simply issue an executive order. Can't get an appointment through the Senate? Simply "declare" the Senate in recess and appoint away. Act now and let the judges sort it out later. *

For the past several weeks, several defense contractors made it clear they would have to send out layoff notices to thousands of workers due to automatic budget cuts set to take affect in January. The cuts are triggered by the debt ceiling "deal" hatched last year. The layoff notices are required under federal law. 
Understandably, the Obama Administration was panicked by this. The notices would hit in the last month of his reelection campaign and have a huge impact in the critical swing state of Virginia, home to hoards of defense contractors. What to do? Simple. Ignore the law. 
Yesterday, Lockheed Martin, a massive contractor, announced it had reached a "deal" with the White House and would not send out the legally required layoff notices. The Obama Administration had "interpreted" the law and found it would be "inappropriate" to send out the layoff notices. 
More amazingly, the White House promised to pay any fines or penalties that might be leveled against the company for violating federal law. Read that again.
Yes, the White House just told companies to violate federal law and that, if they get in trouble for it, the government will cover their fines. 
Let's remember, this federal law requiring the lay-off notices, the WARN Act, was passed in 1988 by a veto-proof Democrat Congress. It went into affect without President Reagan's signature. It was an urgent matter for Democrats, until, apparently, they didn't like the consequences of it. 
Nothing must interfere with Obama's reelection. Not even federal law.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...anies-to-break-federal-law-for-his-reelection


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Isn't it _convenient_ that so many influential decisions have been made this month?






Let's hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Scumbag is as scumbag does


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

How can you accuse Obama of not following the law? He follows Sharia Law religiously as well as Indian law (ask Gibson Guitar)


----------

